# Tablet vs. Chromebook vs. ???



## AlanKlein (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm looking for a small unit that will do email, messaging, surfing and apps like I run on my cellphone.  Also streaming Youtube and movies.  I want to be able to travel with it and use it on my couch.  A cellphone is too small for me.

I am not looking to do fancy programs like Photoshop, only the apps I use on my phone.

No Apple products.

Which product is best?


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 31, 2021)

I have a Samsung Tab 9 which is an older tablet.  Check out some of the newer Samsung tablets.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 31, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> I have a Samsung Tab 9 which is an older tablet.  Check out some of the newer Samsung tablets.


Thanks but I'm not looking for specific models.  I trying to understand which type is better for me and why.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 31, 2021)

It depends on what you want to use it for.   I have a tablet, laptop, and a desktop computer.   They are all used for different reasons.


----------



## limr (Jan 31, 2021)

Is a keyboard important to you? Touch screen?

There are Chromebooks with touchscreens that flip around so you can use it as a tablet when you don't need a keyboard.  Kind of best of both worlds. I have specific uses that are more often found on a Chromebook, but even if I didn't, I would still gravitate towards them because when I need to type comments, as I am doing right now, I would much rather type on an actual keyboard rather than on the pop-up keyboard on a tablet.


----------



## weepete (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't really have a reccomendation, but I've heard some pretty scathing reviews of chromebooks with ads saying they can do things that are beyond the spesifications of the hardware. So use a bit of caution and look for some independant, honest reviews before you lay out some cash.

For typing, I really value a keyboard. While tablets are OK, I really don't like typing on them so if you'd be on forums, or doing a bit of office stuff I'd be looking at a unit with a dedicated keyboard as it makes like so much easier. The other thing to think about is connectivity, I'd make sure you've got at least couple of USB ports, I also really like having an ethernet adapter as it can save you from poor quality wifi if it comes to it.

I'd probably opt for a basic laptop over a chromebook or a tablet.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't need a laptop.  Why should I select a tablet over a Chromebook or vice versa?  I want to be able to email, message, surf the web, use Google maps, and do apps like I have on my Android cellphone like The Photographer Ephemeris (TPE).  I want a touchscreen like my cellphone.  Keyboard is optional.  No pen.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 31, 2021)

Sounds like a tablet would work for.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 1, 2021)

I've never had a Chromebook but have had laptops but for your needs I think a tablet fits the bill and is the way to go.  Your intended uses are exactly what I use my tablet for.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

Can anyone explain the difference between a Chromebook and a tablet?


----------



## Space Face (Feb 1, 2021)

I thought a Chromebook was like a laptop but I'm might be wrong.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

OK  So I'm looking at the tablet. I think some work with a pen.  I'd rather use a touchscreen with a keyboard attachment.  Any recommendations?  Also, I use Verizon on my cellphone.  Can you connect a tablet via wifi, blutooth, or a cable to your cellphone to use the Verizon phone as a carrier if there is no local wifi?  Do tablets do this with wifi also?

What post-processing photo apps are good for a tablet.  I'm not interested in buying a monthly service.  Just something to use now and then.  Currently on my desktop I use Lightroom purchased, and Premiere Elements when I'm doing video.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

I bought a small Chromebook for DW a few years ago, she hated it, because everything was backwards from what she knew based on her use of a PC. Sold it a week later and bought her a 13" Dell, which she used up  until recently when she decided to upgrade to another Dell with a SSD. She now has a 2 in 1 Dell 13" and loves it, offers the best of both worlds for her use. It's very compact, light, fast, and Windows, so everything is familiar for her. 

Anything PC needs the SSD, or you'll pull your hair out waiting on it to boot. 13" sounds big but it's not really. Myself personally, use a much bigger laptop and a Samsung tablet (android) . For me it's a nice step between cellphone and computer.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> I bought a small Chromebook for DW a few years ago, she hated it, because everything was backwards from what she knew based on her use of a PC. Sold it a week later and bought her a 13" Dell, which she used up  until recently when she decided to upgrade to another Dell with a SSD. She now has a 2 in 1 Dell 13" and loves it, offers the best of both worlds for her use. It's very compact, light, fast, and Windows, so everything is familiar for her.
> 
> Anything PC needs the SSD, or you'll pull your hair out waiting on it to boot. 13" sounds big but it's not really. Myself personally, use a much bigger laptop and a Samsung tablet (android) . For me it's a nice step between cellphone and computer.


I see Samsung has a S5e Tab 6 Tab 7 and Tab 7 Plus.   Other than size, am I really getting anything better for the more expensive and larger sizes?


----------



## Rickbb (Feb 1, 2021)

Go with a brand x tablet. Chromebook is just a tablet, (or laptop), with Google's version of an operating system on it. It's the only difference. Will it work, sure, will it come with all the bloatware, adware and spyware that Google infects everything with, you betcha. 

Asus makes a nice 10 inch tablet that has a detachable keyboard and runs Windows 10 home. I use one for travel and other than it's tiny size it's a duplicate of everything I have on my work PC. All my Office apps, One Drive shares, etc. And since you have a LR license you can install it since it's a windows OS. I forget how many installs you get, but I have it on 2 devices now.

For a tablet with a pen/stylus Samsung Galaxy Note is a good choice. The stylus has a button on it that works like a mouse click. But as an Android OS, not sure about LR on it.

But honestly, after typing the 10th long email on that touch screen you'll be wishing you had a keyboard.

Almost all tablets will connect with WiFi, Bluetooth and 4G/5G as an option. 

Get one with all the ram you can, and add a micro SD card as well no matter what brand/model you get. You can never have enough memory.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a small Chromebook for DW a few years ago, she hated it, because everything was backwards from what she knew based on her use of a PC. Sold it a week later and bought her a 13" Dell, which she used up  until recently when she decided to upgrade to another Dell with a SSD. She now has a 2 in 1 Dell 13" and loves it, offers the best of both worlds for her use. It's very compact, light, fast, and Windows, so everything is familiar for her.
> ...



I have the Samsung Tab A with 8" screen, it does all I ask and will work with LR mobile though I don't like the mobile version, so I don't use it. For email, surfing web, and a few apps it works well. I don't have one, but you can get a blue tooth keyboard that will work with just about any tablet. Amazon.com : Tablet Keyboards As you can see they aren't that expensive.  You can get the Tab A in a WIFI version only or in a version that works with a subscription plan to any of the major wireless carriers. I only use the WIFI version, because having a cell phone with hot spot capability made it redundant.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks foir the info everyone.  I just found out that the Samsung S7 Tablet doesn't have a GPS, only the S5e does.  I'd like to use a tablet in the car to see where I'.m at and where I'm going.  It works in coordination with TPE The Photographer Ephemeris.  So I need a GPS too built in.  I could also then use it to navigate using my cellphone as a hot spot.  How would I find out that I can load LR 6 purchased on it and have the extra second right to do that?


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> Go with a brand x tablet. Chromebook is just a tablet, (or laptop), with Google's version of an operating system on it. It's the only difference. Will it work, sure, will it come with all the bloatware, adware and spyware that Google infects everything with, you betcha.
> 
> Asus makes a nice 10 inch tablet that has a detachable keyboard and runs Windows 10 home. I use one for travel and other than it's tiny size it's a duplicate of everything I have on my work PC. All my Office apps, One Drive shares, etc. And since you have a LR license you can install it since it's a windows OS. I forget how many installs you get, but I have it on 2 devices now.
> 
> ...


Will the ASUS with Window 10 or Microsoft Surface with Windows handle regular apps from the Google store like The Photographer Ephemeris, navigations, etc?  Do they even have GPS's?


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> How would I find out that I can load LR 6 purchased on it and have the extra second right to do that?



I have no idea on LR6 I tend to keep in memory things I need and discard the old. Just so you know the LR mobile app is free for Android or Apple Download Lightroom for mobile | Adobe Photoshop Lightroom for mobile


----------



## Rickbb (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> Rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I doubt an android app will run on Windows without some serious tweaking, installing an simulation OS app, etc.  More trouble than its worth.

You can get a USB GPS for Windows, they work well, used one for years until phones maps grew up and became reliable.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> like The Photographer Ephemeris, navigations, etc?



I doubt you'd have much success with running an android app on a windows machine, however I have The Photographer Ephemeris on my laptop, it's a free web access Photo Ephemeris which wouldn't be a problem if you have a cell phone that you can hot spot. As to location, you can either enter the location manually or click on the tab to use your current location.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Rickbb said:
> ...


Do you know if Google maps and navigation will "see" the plugin GPS on a Windows 10 operating computer?   How about a Tablet like Microsoft Surface Pro 7 or Samsung 7 tablet?  The Samsung S5e has a GPS but it's not a very powerful tablet.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

So I'm back to Samsung to match my cellphone but with the Tablet S5e with it's built in GPS.  I guess what I'm looking for in the end is a large screen in place of my tiny cellphone screen and a keyboard to use at home while I'm sitting on the couch.  Or I can use it on the road when I'm driving, hiking, or shooting landscapes to select locations. store them, find them, and use TPE and other apps on my phone currently.  Phone apps with a big screen.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

Fancy apps like LR I can do I my desktop.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

@AlanKlein LR mobile is a scaled down version of LR I only used it for the minor stuff. The reason I don't use it now is that its a PITA on always trying to synchronize with the full version, which in turn brings LR to a crawl. /crawl.

As to keyboard as I said earlier there's any number of options available, including compact foldup/rollup. I just never found it that big a deal to type what I needed on my tablet.......but then again, it's a matter of using the right tool for the job. 

On GPS my Samsung came preloaded with a compass app that automatically shows the coordinates and elevation of my current location.  I think most cells have a similar function app. Any device hotspotted to that cell should use those coordinates, but bear in mind that the coordinates are based off cell phone towers and may be inaccurate. I also have a Garmin handheld for tracking that actually uses satellites to triangulate a position.  Most of the GPS mapping for vehicles (including in car) also utilize satellites, and will display your current location coordinates. Not quite sure what your needs are for GPS but I would suspect you're already covered.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> @AlanKlein LR mobile is a scaled down version of LR I only used it for the minor stuff. The reason I don't use it now is that its a PITA on always trying to synchronize with the full version, which in turn brings LR to a crawl. /crawl.
> 
> As to keyboard as I said earlier there's any number of options available, including compact foldup/rollup. I just never found it that big a deal to type what I needed on my tablet.......but then again, it's a matter of using the right tool for the job.
> 
> On GPS my Samsung came preloaded with a compass app that automatically shows the coordinates and elevation of my current location.  I think most cells have a similar function app. Any device hotspotted to that cell should use those coordinates, but bear in mind that the coordinates are based off cell phone towers and may be inaccurate. I also have a Garmin handheld for tracking that actually uses satellites to triangulate a position.  Most of the GPS mapping for vehicles (including in car) also utilize satellites, and will display your current location coordinates. Not quite sure what your needs are for GPS but I would suspect you're already covered.


Regarding keyboards, I'm assuming all tablets have a big keyboard on the display for typing if you want it.  True?

Regarding GPS, assuming you have cell towers connected, will google navigation  and current location on maps work without an actual hardware GPS?  Could you do this using your regular cellphone as a hotspot?


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> Regarding keyboards, I'm assuming all tablets have a big keyboard on the display for typing if you want it. True?



On my Samsung it takes up roughly a third of the display area. I have large fingers and it mostly works as long as I pay attention.



AlanKlein said:


> Regarding GPS, assuming you have cell towers connected, will google navigation and current location on maps work without an actual hardware GPS? Could you do this using your regular cellphone as a hotspot?



Google maps will show your current location as the current location as your IP address for the device connected to the internet, so if you're connect your tablet to a hotspot phone then it would be the phone location, if you move the phone the location changes. No "internal" GPS hardware is required in your table to do that. I just connected tablet to hotspot, to verify it will navigate from either the web version of maps or the apps.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 1, 2021)

Too me it looks like you want something that is close to your cell phone.   That means an Android tablet.     It also looks like you want to be able to use this on the go and that requires a tablet with a SIM slot.   There are Samsung and others that have tablets with LTE.  But you will pay monthly for data.  And it will be data only that you need.   You can then use it for navigation and online maps as well as any other internet needs when not on wifi.
The other way is use your phone as a hotspot when needed and connect your tablet to your phone through wifi.   You can use online maps and surfing, etc
The last way is that before you leave to go somewhere you downloads the maps from Google Maps.  It will download what is necessary to get to your destination and navigation will work without being connected to internet.
Most tablets, if not all, have GPS


----------



## Rickbb (Feb 1, 2021)

..."Do you know if Google maps and navigation will "see" the plugin GPS on a Windows 10 operating computer? How about a Tablet like Microsoft Surface Pro 7 or Samsung 7 tablet? The Samsung S5e has a GPS but it's not a very powerful tablet."...

Yes, google maps will use the USB GPS adaptor on windows, that's what I used and other mapping programs before phone maps became mature on a small laptop. I put 20,000 miles on a minivan in the UK over about 5 months back in 06-07 time frame. Worked real well. When the downloaded Google map ran out I used an offline topo map program as a backup. Had to install retail store point of sale computers and train the staff. Did 125 stores from Dundee to Torquay. First couple of weeks it was fun, last couple, not so much.


----------



## Rickbb (Feb 1, 2021)

I use some mapping software that can run in "offline" mode. If you don't have a cell signal the GPS still works on phones, tablets, etc. But you may not get a map to display with a low or no cell signal.

In those cases you will need something that you can download the map to the device. Google maps will let you download a section temporally, but of course that means you need to know where you will be before hand to download the map section you want. 

Or just find and install a true offline mapping software package. If you think you will be "off the grid" so to speak.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

B&H is telling me there is no GPS support in the Samsung S7 Tablet only in the S5e.  I think they're right., Then that means it's using the cell towers to determine location.  Are they  nuts?


----------



## BrentC (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> B&H is telling me there is no GPS support in the Samsung S7 Tablet only in the S5e.  I think they're right., Then that means it's using the cell towers to determine location.  Are they  nuts?



Hmm that is not correct.  The S7, as far as I know, has to in-tablet GPS.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 1, 2021)

In fact the specs from Samsung says it does.  I doubt there are many if any tablets without GPS these days.  Such a cheap feature


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 1, 2021)

I just bought a Chromebook last year at the start of Covid, and honestly, if all you want to do is surf the web, it's great, but it has no storage and many apps I use on my laptop will not work. Lots of programs are not compatible with them. I really miss my Ipad I used exclusively a couple years ago but you said no Apple. I have never owned anything from Samsung, so can't help you there. I know I would prefer a tablet over my Chromebook.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

BrentC said:


> *In fact the specs from Samsung says it does. * I doubt there are many if any tablets without GPS these days.  Such a cheap feature


I couldn't find that in the spec I read.  They were silent.  Could you provide me with the link?


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> Regarding GPS, assuming you have cell towers connected, will google navigation and current location on maps work without an actual hardware GPS? Could you do this using your regular cellphone as a hotspot?



Google maps will show your current location as the current location as your IP address for the device connected to the internet, so if you're connect your tablet to a hotspot phone then it would be the phone location, if you move the phone the location changes. *No "internal" GPS hardware is required in your table to do that. I just connected tablet to hotspot, to verify it will navigate from either the web version of maps or the apps*.[/QUOTE]
So how does your tablet know its location? Is it seeing the GPSr in the cellphone?


----------



## BrentC (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > *In fact the specs from Samsung says it does. * I doubt there are many if any tablets without GPS these days.  Such a cheap feature
> ...




If you just Google S7 and gps you will get tons of links stating that it has it.  Or go to Samsung website Samsung Galaxy Tab S7 & S7+ | Samsung Canada

Samsung tablets are good hardware but I have an the bloat to in Samsung products that you can't get rid of.  I have one of their tablets myself as a gift but I usually tend to go with someone like ASUS that has a lot less.  But can't go wrong with a Samsung


----------



## BrentC (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding GPS, assuming you have cell towers connected, will google navigation and current location on maps work without an actual hardware GPS? Could you do this using your regular cellphone as a hotspot?
> ...


So how does your tablet know its location? Is it seeing the GPSr in the cellphone?[/QUOTE]


Your still thinking that tablets don't have gps.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

Here are the specs from B&H for sensors.  They include: Accelerometer, Ambient Light Sensor, Compass, Fingerprint, Gyroscope, Proximity

Samsung 11" Galaxy Tab S7 128GB Tablet (Wi-Fi Only, Mystic Black)


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

BrentC said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > BrentC said:
> ...


Thnaks.  I couldn't;t find it in the US version.  Here's what I found in your Canadian version: 

*Location Technology*GPS, Glonass, Beidou


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

Interestingly their s5e comes also with Galileo which is Europe's GPS system as well as those others.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> Here are the specs from B&H for sensors.  They include: Accelerometer, Ambient Light Sensor, Compass, Fingerprint, Gyroscope, Proximity
> 
> Samsung 11" Galaxy Tab S7 128GB Tablet (Wi-Fi Only, Mystic Black)



Well I would probably go with the Samsung website specs not B&H's and also the many S7 owners that think they have a gps in their S7.

Seriously though, I think they just made a mistake on B&H.

@Rickbb  has a computer with Windows and using a USB gps since there is not one onboard


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> So how does your tablet know its location? Is it seeing the GPSr in the cellphone?





BrentC said:


> So how does your tablet know its location? Is



Okay let me clear up the confusion. Samsung US tablet uses "A-GPS" (Assisted Global Positioning System), while it's similar it's not GPS hardware. Not sure about versions in other parts of the world but if its WIFI I'm betting it's A-GPS. As I said earlier, it gets the information from the satellites by using network resources, your internet connection and it's triangulation of cell towers. If your tablet has a simm card and an account with a carrier then its showing the tablet location courtesy of A-GPS, if not then its showing the location of the portal you're connected to. Here's a link to the difference A-GPS vs GPS - Difference and Comparison | Diffen. If you go to Samsung tech support they will tell you you have to be connected to the internet. I just verified this by disconnecting from the wifi on my Samsung tablet and trying Google maps app, it will load the last known information, but will not update anything on location.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 1, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > So how does your tablet know its location? Is it seeing the GPSr in the cellphone?
> ...



You do realize that article is 10 years old?  I think you will find now that most tablets have actual GPS units in them.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > So how does your tablet know its location? Is it seeing the GPSr in the cellphone?
> ...



Which Tablet are you using?

It's still confusing.  This is what I know.  If a device has no GPS receiver, there's no way to know your location unless through coordination of cell towers information which is not as accurate as an on-board GPS receiver.  On the other hand, if you have an on board GPS receiver, you can know your location at any time with no connection to the cell tower such as when you're in the woods.  Handheld hiking GPS work that way. You can also use Google maps app to navigate on your cellphone if you pre-loaded the Google maps of the area you're in.  However, since you have no connection to the cell tower, you can't get current information such as traffic conditions.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 1, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > So how does your tablet know its location? Is it seeing the GPSr in the cellphone?
> ...



Sorry, was looking on the move and missed what you said about US Samsung tablets.  Is that really the case?  I didn't think they would be different than other countries especially Canada


----------



## BrentC (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanKlein said:
> ...



I have a Galaxy Tab S4


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

@AlanKlein you are correct to a point, it's my understanding that even if a device has a GPS receiver it will default to A-GPS if a WIFI connection is enable. Of the devices I have, that I know have onboard GPS receivers, (Garmin handheld, Magellan GPS Navigation, and built in auto navigation) all rely on onboard map data that must be updated at some point to remain relevant. Otherwise the GPS will show you driving across water for example if it doesn't have the data that shows the new bridge. Using the assisted GPS from my phone I can tell you that over the years I've set up a ton of LZ's for medical evacuations and never had a problem with accuracy.

As to Samsung Tablet I believe there is a lot of confusion as to what constitutes GPS, is it Assisted or is it a hardware receiver. I found this on the Samsung community on the Tab from January of last year that addresses the question  Solved: Galaxy Tab Active Pro GPS - Samsung Community - 1066997  if you scroll down in the answers "The device will not perform GPS location without a data connection" sounds pretty definite.  I seem to remember something about the Tab A10 being shipped with a receiver, but that wss a third party report. As to futher proof/confirmation, I suggest you contact Samsung support, here's a link for the ways to contact them Contact Us | Official Samsung Support . I can tell you I've always had good experiences with their support.


----------



## weepete (Feb 1, 2021)

Ok, As far as I understand it the difference between a Chromebook and a tablet is a chromebook has Google OS, whereas most tablets run Android. Most Chromebooks have a built in keyboard, some tablets can have them as optional extras. Chromebooks are really for cloud based software, but are essentially a small laptop sized tablet, with a built in keyboard.

The difference between a Chromebook and a small laptop is that a Chromebooks have limited functionality, but a similar size. You get the functionality of a tablet, in a small laptop form factor with more limited connectivity.

Windows 10 just introduced phone sync, which will mirror your phone (meaning you can run your phone apps on Windows 10 OS, though I've yet to try this out).

What size of screen are you looking for?


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> @AlanKlein you are correct to a point, it's my understanding that even if a device has a GPS receiver it will default to A-GPS if a WIFI connection is enable. Of the devices I have, that I know have onboard GPS receivers, (Garmin handheld, Magellan GPS Navigation, and built in auto navigation) all rely on onboard map data that must be updated at some point to remain relevant. Otherwise the GPS will show you driving across water for example if it doesn't have the data that shows the new bridge. Using the assisted GPS from my phone I can tell you that over the years I've set up a ton of LZ's for medical evacuations and never had a problem with accuracy.
> 
> As to Samsung Tablet I believe there is a lot of confusion as to what constitutes GPS, is it Assisted or is it a hardware receiver. I found this on the Samsung community on the Tab from January of last year that addresses the question  Solved: Galaxy Tab Active Pro GPS - Samsung Community - 1066997  if you scroll down in the answers "The device will not perform GPS location without a data connection" sounds pretty definite.  I seem to remember something about the Tab A10 being shipped with a receiver, but that wss a third party report. As to futher proof/confirmation, I suggest you contact Samsung support, here's a link for the ways to contact them Contact Us | Official Samsung Support . I can tell you I've always had good experiences with their support.


Thanks for the info.  I decided to go with the S5e.  Some marine service web site I found confirmed it has an on-board GPSr hardware receiver that can use any of four satellite system including the USA GPS, Europe's Galileo, Russia's and China's. They're concerned with it because boaters are on the sea away from cell towers and need the actual GPS receiver.  Also, the S7 was getting very pricey and I didn't think I needed all that power. Also, I was still concerned that it had assisted GPS not the actual receiver. It would be easy to find out.  Just shut off your data and wifi connections and see if you can turn on the GPS using an app that uses location like The Photographer's Ephemeris or Google maps with a pre-loaded map file.  If it turns on, then you have the receiver.  

I used downloaded maps from Google Maps when I visited the southwest a couple of years ago figuring I'd be in areas with no cell tower reception.  But Google requires you to update them monthly if you still need them which is not a big deal when you use wifi.  That can be handy if you visit foreign lands and have no cell service. You preload the area maps before you leave.  If I recall correctly, if you don't have maps preloaded, and have no cell service, I think Google just shows a general rough map with only major highways.  So at least you can plot the general area you're in without being able to navigate.  I may be wrong on this as it's been a while since I checked.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

weepete said:


> Ok, As far as I understand it the difference between a Chromebook and a tablet is a chromebook has Google OS, whereas most tablets run Android. Most Chromebooks have a built in keyboard, some tablets can have them as optional extras. Chromebooks are really for cloud based software, but are essentially a small laptop sized tablet, with a built in keyboard.
> 
> The difference between a Chromebook and a small laptop is that a Chromebooks have limited functionality, but a similar size. You get the functionality of a tablet, in a small laptop form factor with more limited connectivity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input.  See my last post.  The Samsung Tablet S5e has a 10 1/2" screen and weighs a light 14 ounces which is another reason I selected it.  I also ordered the keyboard cover and will order an extra mini memory card to raise its storage capability.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> @AlanKlein *you are correct to a point, it's my understanding that even if a device has a GPS receiver it will default to A-GPS if a WIFI connection is enable. *Of the devices I have, that I know have onboard GPS receivers, (Garmin handheld, Magellan GPS Navigation, and built in auto navigation) all rely on onboard map data that must be updated at some point to remain relevant. Otherwise the GPS will show you driving across water for example if it doesn't have the data that shows the new bridge. Using the assisted GPS from my phone I can tell you that over the years I've set up a ton of LZ's for medical evacuations and never had a problem with accuracy.
> 
> As to Samsung Tablet I believe there is a lot of confusion as to what constitutes GPS, is it Assisted or is it a hardware receiver. I found this on the Samsung community on the Tab from January of last year that addresses the question  Solved: Galaxy Tab Active Pro GPS - Samsung Community - 1066997  if you scroll down in the answers "The device will not perform GPS location without a data connection" sounds pretty definite.  I seem to remember something about the Tab A10 being shipped with a receiver, but that wss a third party report. As to futher proof/confirmation, I suggest you contact Samsung support, here's a link for the ways to contact them Contact Us | Official Samsung Support . I can tell you I've always had good experiences with their support.


This explains why I use battery power so much on my cellphone.  If I keep the GPS receiver on all the time, power drains quickly.  The settings doesnl;t call it GPSr. They call it something like "More accurateSo I shut it off.  Then when I go on the road, navigation doesn't very good sometimes and I get a question asking if I want to put "more accurate location" on to navigate with Google Maps.  That's when the cell phone must be turning back on the GPS receiver.  Every time I pass a wifi hotspot on the road, it asks me if I want to connect which is a pain.  If the GPSr is off, I guess it's using the tower location feedback from the data channel.  I'm going to play with these settings a little more with the GPSr off to see just how it doesn't work.  This whole thread got me interested in figuring out exactly what's going on.  MAnuals are terrible for explaining these things.  They're not technical enough.


----------



## Rickbb (Feb 1, 2021)

Sounds like a good choice, having “real” GPS instead of assisted is always a good decision. You can find map software in the google play store that you can store maps on the device and not worry about having a good cell signal. Many even let you customize maps with your own trails, tracks, waypoints, etc. I used to use them when hiking and when I dabbled in gold panning.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> Sounds like a good choice, having “real” GPS instead of assisted is always a good decision. You can find map software in the google play store that you can store maps on the device and not worry about having a good cell signal. Many even let you customize maps with your own trails, tracks, waypoints, etc. I used to use them when hiking and when I dabbled in gold panning.


It's always better to have a separate GPS in additional to your cell phone.  I have a Garmin that fits in my pocket and uses 2 AA batteries that last hours and hours. It has topographic maps and does all the things you mentioned.   I can keep extra AA batteries in my pocket.  Relying on a cell phone is not a good idea when you're in the woods.  There's no convenient way of recharging phones, laptops, or tablets.   When your phone goes dead, your GPS will save you and get you out of there.  Just remember to waypoint where you parked your car before you start out.


----------



## Rickbb (Feb 1, 2021)

My backup to a dead battery in the woods is an old school paper topo and compass. You get real funny looks nowadays when you whip one out and make it work.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 1, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> My backup to a dead battery in the woods is an old school paper topo and compass. You get real funny looks nowadays when you whip one out and make it work.


I have NatGeo Adventure Paper like this to print out topo maps to take with me when I'm in the woods.  Good on boats, canoes, etc.  It's waterproof, tearproof, wrinkleproof, etc.  When you fold it, it doesn't crease.  It bends at the fold.  The stuff from NatGeo is not available any longer.  But it's made of Teslin so check out the second link also.  You can print on both sides with a laser or inkjet printer.  I would mark off waypoints with NatGeo's 24K topo map systems using my desktop computer.  Then print out the map in color and also send the waypoints to my Garmin GPS which also had the same 24K topo maps to follow.  So the paper was the backup which I would keep in my pocket with a regular Suunto global orienteering compass that I kept as backup as well to the Garmin. 
National Geographic Adventure Paper - Letter -  8.5
https://www.amazon.com/Inkjet-Teslin-Synthetic-Paper-Sheets/dp/B00449PRJ2


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 21, 2021)

@AlanKlein , going out today to do same search for upgrade. How do you like your new device?
Going from 10 yr old IPad (which I like and still works) to a Samsung device to match my phone.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 21, 2021)

Nancy, I like it a lot.  The larger screen just makes it easier to see and use.  Since I have a Samsung Galaxy cellphone, the icons and procedures match in use pretty closely.  Although I bought the model with the Verizon Wireless SIM card, I haven't paid Verizon for the added line.  ($20 a month) Frankly, I want to save the money and don't see the need since I have my cell with me most of the time. The SIM card does give me some options for the future though, just in case.  But you'll have to decide if it's worth it. If you only buy the Wifi TAB model without the SIM, there is a way to use your cell phone as a hotspot anyway and connect the Tab to it for phone calls and messages from the TAB.   Note that I don't play games, so I can't comment on how good it operates for that purpose.  Some people have said that it's not fast enough for some games.  But, I have no experience with games so I don't know personally or if it matters to you. 

Oh, I bought the keypad cover.  It works very well, has a nice key touch.  I can sit on my recliner or couch and operate the keyboard with no problem.  It acts as a protective cover as well and was worth the price, for me. I bought the Samsung model, not a knockoff.  It causes the TAB to sit at a good angle for viewing and typing.  Also, buy a micro-SD card that expands the memory.  That way you can dump all your photos, vids, and other high memory use files in there rather than using up internal storage. My internal is 64gb and I bought this expansion card.  https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...dsqxa1_256g_a_extreme_microsd_256gb_card.html  It's 256gb and around $37. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks Alan. Hubby may buy what you did. Am wondering if I should get their small laptop with flip keyboard so I can load Photoshop Elements or a LR on it?
They're light, small enough to use as a tablet for me.....? 
Ugh I hate shopping for tech stuff since I am so out of my element even tho I try to read about the devices.   :{

We do use the phones as a hot spot when needed and LOVE that the phone mirrors to tv!!


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 25, 2021)

I do all my editing on my desktop which has a calibratable monitor.  Laptops aren't so good for that I don't believe.  But if you need a more powerful computer for editing or other programs, then sure, get a laptop.


----------

